# WTT Nurgle CSM



## jakl277 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys I have some professionally(or close to it) painted nurgle CSM. What I'm looking to trade for is ideally necrons/tau I'd be willing to accept tyranids or a themed dark angels thing too. 
Trading Info: I'm kinda looking to trade army for army and not trade or sell away small parts over a really long time. I'd expect the army I receive to include models equaling to a similar points value and painted well. 

What I have

3 Lords in power armor with plasma pistols ( 2 old metal 1 new AOBR)
9 Terminators (with all sorts of power/chain fists and combi weapons)
1 Terminator converted to typhus with a big scythe
1 vindicator
1 Land raider
1 Lascannon Predator
3 obliterators
36 Marines. These are converted to be plague marines. 
2 Rhinos
1 Heldrake
1 Nurgle Daemon prince. Its an old ogryn model with wings and painted to look nurgley. (i think its pretty cool)
1 Defiler 

Extras
these things are not equal quality or usefulness as the rest of the models
epidemus (no longer as any use for CSM but is nurgle)
Warp talons (never liked them. Not the same painting quality)
A really old chaos dreadnaught


There are some photos attached. I can add more if anyone has their interest peaked.


----------



## jakl277 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm willing to trade for almost every army but daemons! ( i have those already lol)


----------

